# Need help with how to charge LifePo4 batteries



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

i can say this from experience,the lifepo will not charge from a standard charger.the lifepo cells max charge voltage is something like 3.65,with 2 in series thats over 7 volts.the standard charger won't charge that high before it cuts off.besides that ,the charge method is constant current constant voltage you need to be able to set the charger for a constant amperage and voltage.you could use a variac and a rectifier.ask texomaev how he did it.


----------



## willitwork (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, it figures it couldn't be simple. I hope to hear from Texomaev


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

willitwork said:


> Hi,
> I've got a 'situation' where my order of LifePo4 batteries I got through Cloud EV is ready to ship to me. Cloud has received them and is sending them off to me. Here is the problem. Since I have not received the Zivan charger that I ordered, (Apparently they will be shiping this week or around there) AND from what I understand the Zivan would expect to charge all these batteries in series, for the time being and from what I understand, each cell has to be charged individually anyway. How would I charge each cell?
> If I have a 'regular' Schauer charger that can charge either 12v or 6v batteries, can I switch to the 6v and charge 2 in series???
> Should I also be monitoring voltages during charges or just at te end????
> ...


Not trying to advertise but this is a power supply that we sell for charging a123 packs that we sell it is a constant current constant voltage power supply,, all you do is set the voltage for 3.65 volts per pack in series then crank the amps as high as 20 amps and thats it,, when the current gets down to .5 amps your done. This is not an automatic charger keep that in mind but we have sold several of them,,, any way it is probably a pretty good solution for the problem you are faced with currently.

and no you cannot switch the voltage to 6 volts on your charger and charge 2 series packs the voltage for the 2S packs must be 3.65 x 2 = 7.3 max no higher as well once the 7.3 volts is reached then the charger will back off to maintain that voltage while topping off the cells,, there are specific chargers for A123 cells and others that are automatic but usually limited to 6 s or perhaps 10 S the Mastec unit will do about 13 S


https://www.tanicpacks.com/product_...d=712&osCsid=578a0e431f9447de24333a68cdd9793c


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Read up on the BEQ1-LiFePO4 regulators from Hot Juice Electric. I've posted photos and testing at the flickr site:

www.flickr.com/mbarkley

Absolutely, don't just use a series charger, even it it's CCCV without individual regulators per cell.


----------

